
Postgres' name was its biggest mistake - craigkerstiens
https://www.postgresql.org/message-id/2693.1152762174@sss.pgh.pa.us
======
elchief
It was originally Postgres. It didn't have a SQL interface back then. Then
they added a SQL interface an called it PostgreSQL

And it's called Postgres because it came after (post) Ingres database, so
Post-ingres = Postgres

------
gjvc
If they declared it to be Postgres tomorrow, not many would complain.

